# Glycerine How and when



## JohnnyB78 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I have decided to add some glycerine to my reds. I am just trying to figure out the best time to add it, and how much. I have seen so many different comments. The directions say 1-2 oz per gallon, I seen somewhere else 1 teaspoon per gallon. Directions say to add @ bottling, and I have seen people say to wait a week or so, and some say it doesnt matter. Any one got any insight on this. I am adding this to my reds from smaller kits, they lack body I hope this works.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 19, 2012)

I add 4 ounces to 6 gallons a few weeks before bottling. I do this to add body to about half of my red kits.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Sep 19, 2012)

If I decide to use glycerin, I do it when I backsweeten since it will sweeten the wine somewhat. Start of with a smaller amount, say 1 oz. per gallon. You can always add more but it's hard to take it out once you've added it in. Be sure to mix it well. I use my drill powered degassing tool to mix it. Once you feel you've got enough body from the glycerin, you can finish backsweetening with inverted sugar. If you're trying to keep a red on the dry side, glycerin may not be the route you want to take. It may be best to take out a gallon (or less) and add the glycerin to it. If this method of adding body works for you, you can calculate how much you need for the rest of the carboy.


----------



## Turock (Sep 20, 2012)

You can add it and bottle immediately. We use 1 tsp per gallon--we've experimented with it many times and the tsp per gallon seems to be the best. Don't add too much--it gives a slightly background flavor if you get too much in there. Another thing to bench test is some vanilla---really does wonders for reds. It smooths,like the glycerin does, and the vanilla flavor is so good on reds.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 20, 2012)

Turock
How much vanilla do you add? Light oak is supposed to add vanilla too have you tried that.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 20, 2012)

I would use about half a vanilla bean - cut it up - toss it your wine...


----------



## JohnnyB78 (Sep 20, 2012)

wow 1tsp in alot less than a full 4oz.....I guess testing it will tell all. I am afraid to even add this stuff, however my reds have pretty much no body or mouthfeel at all, so I am up to try whatever I definetly want to improve them in some way. I guess i will add the lower dose first than try it and go from there.


----------



## bg7mm (Sep 20, 2012)

where do you guys get food grade glycerin?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Sep 21, 2012)

bg7mm said:


> where do you guys get food grade glycerin?


 
Down To Earth health food store or a similar type stores.


----------



## Turock (Sep 21, 2012)

If you have doubts on the glycerin, take a small glass of wine and add one DROP to it. Then you can determine if it will do the job for you. We've used glycerin many times--don't be afraid of it. Makes it nice and smooth. Any health food store carries it.

Yes, french oak can yield a vanilla flavor and Hungarian oak can give you carmel notes. Oaking would be a good idea too.

I've found the best way to use vanilla is to make your own extract with a bottle of vodka and about 8 vanilla beans cut lengthwise. Wine doesn't have a high enough alcohol content to extract the flavors and oils. The flavor can be pretty good in the beginning, but can go to nothing in a few months, using a bean in the wine. Extract works better.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 21, 2012)

*glycerin*

LD CARLSON ,sells what your looking for ,usually comes in a small bottle ,how ever they do make a large plastic water bottle style of it also, using vanilla beans is a different way of adding flavor but be very care full,a little goes a long way. ( THIS ONE HAS NO SWEETNESS TO IT)

Learning how to layer powder oak and hard oak,makes a good difference in the mouth fell of the wine adding some depth as well as smoothness,.

take A TOUR THROUGH (WHEN GOOD WINES GONE BAD )AND SEE THE VERSES WAY YOU CAN ACCOMPLISH WHAT YOUR TRYING TO ACHIEVE.

GOOD HUNTING.


----------



## JohnnyB78 (Sep 21, 2012)

I picked up some madagascar vanilla beans...pretty pricey I might add. Any way what is the recomended method of adding? I would like to add them to my reds they are 5 gallon batches, and maybe a little to my cherry as well, its only 3 gal. I am just wondering about quantity, and how and when. well once again any thoughts? I think it will improve them quite a bit the smell of the fresh beans is pretty good.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 21, 2012)

*Madagascar vanilla beans*

 What you bought was the best on the market and because they are a little goes a long Long way .. I've experimented with these I actually have an extract vanilla bean in a ball jar, right behind me as we speak their very potent if I were you I'm only using half as thick .

 I had a 6 gallon batch of Zinfandel and I wanted tainted with a vanilla extract ,. I had two sticks of vanilla bean to the 6 gallons and it overpowered so believe me when I tell you Madagascar vanilla bean is potent a little goes a long way try have to stick could always add more , but you can't take it out . I is a lot of extracts with my wines sort of putting my personal touch on the basics of wine . Let me know what you think and how you made out , if you go on when good ones: bad, and take the time to read the exert on extracts . S


----------



## Rocky (Sep 21, 2012)

bg7mm said:


> where do you guys get food grade glycerin?


 
Just about any pharmacy would carry it. Make sure it says "Glycerin, USP"


----------



## JohnnyB78 (Sep 21, 2012)

so 1 stick or less to a 6 gallon batch. and 3 gallon maybe like half a stick. and I am assuming just plop them in whole, or I think I read someone said to chop em up.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 22, 2012)

*How to*




Always remember this, when using an extract is easy to add and subtract, vanilla bean . It goes a long way. Two sticks for 6 gallons was overpowering one stick for five could be all right I would start with half the state for five yes, just drop it in the alcohol in the wine will extract bean flavoring straight on through. Remember , this is all to taste, your taste. 

When dealing with extracts, it is always a matter of taste not so much time , because once you' ve added extract, in your case your using the vanilla bean as a flavor enhancer, within a couple of weeks you will know whether to add- or it is enough .


----------



## Turock (Sep 22, 2012)

If using your own extract that you made, about 1/2 ounce per gallon is enough. But different wines may need less. You always need to bench test to be sure you're not adding too much.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 23, 2012)

*Rule of thumb*

GO SLOW ,YOU CANT'T EXTRACT IT OUT BUT YOU CAN ADD MORE IN,THE BEAN YOU BOUGHT ARE THE BEST IN THE MARKET PLACE A LITTLE GOES ALONG WAY. START WITH 1/2 STICK


----------



## JohnnyB78 (Oct 5, 2012)

just an up date its been about two weeks and I checked to see if there was any change. There already is a slight improvement, it seems as rather than a vanilla flavor it brought out the oak flavor more, and gave it a little more complexity, pretty much exactly what I wanted. Now I am just wondering how long to keep it in there, and how to get it out lol. I am thinking of just racking it into bottles, but I sorta want to age it a bit more in the carboy's. any advice, Im also wondering if I just let it go for another month if it will just keep getting more vanilla-ee, (grammar not stong point)lol.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 5, 2012)

You should rack into another carboy leaving behind the vanilla and any sediment that has fallen out. If you don't have another carboy you can rack back into primary then immediately back to the cleaned and sanitized carboy for additional months of aging. You might as well get another carboy or two or three or ten, you're gonna need them as it appears you're hooked! When many of us add oak spirals or staves we often suspend them in the wine with fishing line or dental floss, same could be done with vanilla.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 5, 2012)

*went to?*

let it set one more month then sanatize a wine bucket if you have one rack to and fro..................done remember the kmet


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

bg7mm said:


> where do you guys get food grade glycerin?


 
Presque Isle Wine Cellars sells it.


----------



## Wiz (Oct 5, 2012)

I use 1 ounce per gallon stirred in prior to bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 5, 2012)

I actually switched from glycerine to gum arabic. I als put this in just before bottling.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Dan,
Why the switch? Any advantages with the gum over the glycerin? Thanks.


----------



## tonyt (Oct 8, 2012)

roadwarriorsvt said:


> Hey Dan,
> Why the switch? Any advantages with the gum over the glycerin? Thanks.


Yes Dan tell us more.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry I missed this before.Besides giving wine more body and it also helps to take the harshness out of acid. The main reason I first got it was to help retain color pigment in reds and keep them from falling out later.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------

